# Rifle Sling/ Belt Video



## gearsntools (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey there I recently made a rifle sling thought I would share, let me know if you have any ideas to improve it. someone thought it would be cool to put a shotgun shell holder on it, I might have to do that in the near future. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szkD838okTU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUIxNYWrCdqgcAVnoYun-aVA[/ame]


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks good , when I made my rifle sling I'm made a place for my ammo,I'll try to post a pic of it soon.


----------



## gearsntools (Dec 3, 2013)

paracordist said:


> Looks good , when I made my rifle sling I'm made a place for my ammo,I'll try to post a pic of it soon.


That would be cool, I'm interested to see a good way to do it. I'm really pleased with the way it turned out so far.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. I never attempted a rifle sling or belt before.


----------



## cv66seabear (Jan 5, 2014)

Know of a way to add wider portion as a kind of pad, and I'd like to see that rifle ammo holder. Nice work!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

cv66seabear said:


> Know of a way to add wider portion as a kind of pad, and I'd like to see that rifle ammo holder. Nice work!


That's easy. If your using the cobra weave/king cobra (Solomon Bar weave) once you finish the belt, sling just go to the spot where you want more padding or to be wider and cut an appropriate length of cord and start another cobra weave over that spot. Now to finish with those ends I would tuck the ends so that way it looks like one big piece that is woven into the whole belt, sling.


----------



## gearsntools (Dec 3, 2013)

*An Updated Paracord Sling - Zombie Colors*

I made a new sling with different colors, I like the way this one turned out better so I thought I would share. 

Enjoy!
-GearsNTools



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_ekwbvQmIs


----------



## MrV2u (Jun 23, 2014)

Very good work and video.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

I love making slings!!! Here's part of my inventory for the gun show in August!!!









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## cv66seabear (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you guys used these for any distance/time with a weapon slung over your shoulder/cross carried? They look really comfortable, just wondering how they feel over a period of time. Also curious about wrapping your arm as you would with a regular sling for improved stability - how does your weapon shoot, or are these more for carry?

@gearsntools - nice vid - I really like the contrasting colors, and it sure gives you a lot of paracord should you need it!


----------



## cv66seabear (Jan 5, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> That's easy. If your using the cobra weave/king cobra (Solomon Bar weave) once you finish the belt, sling just go to the spot where you want more padding or to be wider and cut an appropriate length of cord and start another cobra weave over that spot. Now to finish with those ends I would tuck the ends so that way it looks like one big piece that is woven into the whole belt, sling.


Thanks! I'm such a noob - haven't made one piece yet, but I might try a sling for my 10/22 takedown. No guts no glory!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> I love making slings!!! Here's part of my inventory for the gun show in August!!!
> View attachment 790
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. How many slings are you taking with you?

How many days are you selling at the gun show?


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Mr. P. I have about 30 made up now. And enough swivels for 15 more. So I will take all I get made for sure. I have about 25 duck call lanyards, 25 bow carry slings, and a few dog leashes also. First show so who knows!!! It last two days, Saturday and Sunday. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> Thanks Mr. P. I have about 30 made up now. And enough swivels for 15 more. So I will take all I get made for sure. I have about 25 duck call lanyards, 25 bow carry slings, and a few dog leashes also. First show so who knows!!! It last two days, Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> ...


Good luck and make sure to give us all the details on your experience once the gun show is over. (I know the show isn't this weekend)


----------



## paracord_junkie (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey quick question I can start selling slings at the local gun shop but I was wondering if it would be possible to make them adjustable for another selling point.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

I have seen some slings with adjustable nylon straps. I too have pondered adjustable but am sticking with "custom" lengths. I hope to get orders at the show as well as sell all the ones I have on hand. I have them from 32" up 40". 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## paracord_junkie (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay I will keep thinking and will post if I come up with something. I don't like the look of the nylon strap ones


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

paracord_junkie said:


> Hey quick question I can start selling slings at the local gun shop but I was wondering if it would be possible to make them adjustable for another selling point.


It's very possible to get your products on the shelves but it's going to take a lot of talking to the RIGHT person. By the right person I mean the one that is in charge of buying for that shop. 

Now if your in good with the owner then it will be even easier. 

They will probably want to sell your products on consignment. Plus you will have to keep that shop stocked when your products start to run out.


----------



## paracord_junkie (Jun 8, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> It's very possible to get your products on the shelves but it's going to take a lot of talking to the RIGHT person. By the right person I mean the one that is in charge of buying for that shop.
> 
> Now if your in good with the owner then it will be even easier.
> 
> They will probably want to sell your products on consignment. Plus you will have to keep that shop stocked when your products start to run out.


I have to just start one for my uncle and I will have two possible buyers for the sling have talked to both people at both shops that do the buying and the actual gun shop said they are interested and te air soft shop said possibly they already sell decent ones cheap and the air soft shop is going to be buying my bracelets just need to think of how much I can sell them for I have never sold anything I have made so im at a loss I might start a thread with pics of my bracelets to get a starting point but other than that my foot is in the door the guy at the gun shop wants me to come in and wrap some of his guns for him


----------



## paracord_junkie (Jun 8, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> It's very possible to get your products on the shelves but it's going to take a lot of talking to the RIGHT person. By the right person I mean the one that is in charge of buying for that shop.
> 
> Now if your in good with the owner then it will be even easier.
> 
> They will probably want to sell your products on consignment. Plus you will have to keep that shop stocked when your products start to run out.


That and I make whips so my hands can take it


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

paracord_junkie said:


> I have to just start one for my uncle and I will have two possible buyers for the sling have talked to both people at both shops that do the buying and the actual gun shop said they are interested and te air soft shop said possibly they already sell decent ones cheap and the air soft shop is going to be buying my bracelets just need to think of how much I can sell them for I have never sold anything I have made so im at a loss I might start a thread with pics of my bracelets to get a starting point but other than that my foot is in the door the guy at the gun shop wants me to come in and wrap some of his guns for him


Nice! Good luck to you. I hope everything works out for you.


----------

